# Support this website



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

It's time once again to pay for all the services that go into making this board and website possible. This is a user supported site, meaning, as long as enough donations are received to cover the operating costs, this site stays open. I thank all those who donated last year to cover the board upgrade and hosting fees and those who have just recently contributed! You can use the donate link on the home page to use PayPal, send a check directly to me, or send a check or Visa charge directly to the host which I will send on request.

Thank you for your continued support of this site.

- Barry


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I'll hit pay pal as soon as I'm done, Thanks for all you do and a great year.!


----------



## artic (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the great site.
I'm sorry I can't spare more, but I hope it helps.


----------



## MGBee (May 25, 2004)

Barry:

Thank you Barry for Beesource.

My contribution is sent in honor this year of Michael Bush and Jim Fischer (oil and water).

Thanks also to all you commercial and sideline beekeepers for contributing your experience to this board.

Happy New Year all!

Miles


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

Is there a post office box address for us old school types?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Really, I guess that I didn't read the fine print. Maybe it wasn't so fine and I just didn't read what I should have and assumed (uh oh) this list was like the others that I subscribe to and it didn't cost me anything. What does the donation go to? Where would I send my check, exactly? Could I ask people to send me a check, too? Ha, ha.

Mark


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Barry,

What name should we use on the check, and where do we send it to?

Hal


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Did a paypal. Thanks Barry for another year!

Dickm


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Payment made (sorry it can't be more, low honey prices  ). Thanks Barry, and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I sent you all the cash I had in my paypal account.


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

Barry,
This is a great website for beekeepers, big and small. I will send my donation asap.Check your private mail. I do not use paypal.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

What are the operating cost to run this page?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow, this is alot like the last scene in It's a Wonderful Life!! I'm expecting to see Bert the cop come through the door at any moment with a telegram from Sam Wainright!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Hunh?


----------



## SantaCruzBee (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks, Barry. This site is great and deserves our financial support. Will you be re-opening the Tailgater threads anytime soon, now that we're soon to leave the holiday period?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Huh???


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

What PayPal link on the home page? Can anyone direct me to where it is located?

Ron


----------



## Bob Nelson (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.beesource.com in your address bar. On the left hand side near the bottom is the link called Make A Donation. Just did mine and it worked. 
Bob Nelson


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

What are the operating cost to run this page?


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

Bob,

Found it. Done.


----------



## John Seets (Jan 9, 2003)

Barry, I guess the best thing to say is:

Two hunters, a Mexican and a Czechoslovakian, are out hunting, and an emormous bear runs up and in a single gulp devours one of the hunters. 

Miraculously, the swallowed hunter remained alive, trapped in the belly of the grizzly.

The other hunter runs back to town and organizes a rescue party which heads back to the woods armed with torches, guns, spears, etc.

Soon they spot two bears on the horizon and everybody starts shooting at the bear that's closest to them.

"No, not that one," shouts the Mexican, "That's the female."

"The Czech is in the male."


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Ian -

I gave a run down of costs last year in a post. It's in the archives. If it ever gets to a point where all the operating costs are covered, the extra funds will go towards the cost of switching the bulletin board to a database driven board. I'd like to do it, but there is a jump in cost compared to this board. So far, there is no extra.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## Donna Marie Honeybee by the Sea (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity to 'give back' for all the help this forum offers. Happy New Year everyone! cheers Donna


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I think we ALL should put fourth some money to keep this website going.

Thank you for this great site. My wife and I placed our donation just now!


----------



## Bee Man (Sep 19, 2004)

Barry,

Just sent you some money via paypal as well - thanks!

Glenn


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I gladly will help. I have learned much this year from this board. Thank you.


----------



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

Best bee website I have seen on the Net. Thanks Barry! Can't make a donation till next weekend. That pesky monthly home mortgage has priority this week.

I'm giving a presentation to the Capital Area Beekeepers Association this Tuesday evening. I'll plug the forum and website in case some members are not familiar with Beesource.com.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

What's an average size donation?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Mark, Bjorn, You never watched it's a Wonderful Life with Jimmy Stewart and Donna Reed?????!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

> What's an average size donation? 

It appears to be around $20.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Joel, what are you talking about. Of course I've seen it.
Mark


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks Barry, just wondering, thats all,

The thing is, I cant find last years post using the archives. Can you give me a hint on key words to use?

[ December 31, 2005, 09:29 AM: Message edited by: Ian ]


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

HUNH? Wasn't that your post??

The final scene is everyone running into the room at the Bailey house with Money and Bert the cop comes in with a telegram from Sam Wainright - We'll you get the idea!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nope, sorry, I don't "get the idea". My memory just isn't that detailed. Spell it out, Bro. Give it to me in plain english and I'll understand. I hope.

Mark


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I get the idea with "Its a wonderful Life". My "huh" was for santacruz wishing Barry would open the tailgator section. Whats that all about anyways???  

Mark is confused about "its a wonderful life".
Santacrus is confused about tailgater.
Joel is confused about my "huh".
sqkcrk doesn't know what joel is talking about.
Ian is confused about the size of donations.
Ron couldn't find paypal, and now has found it.
Now Ian is looking for something he may not find.

I'm trying to keep it all sorted out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Blue.eyed.Wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Bjorn,

I like that, you should do a "minutes of the thread" for all the threads.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I nominate Bjornbee as Post secretary! (assuming the legs aren't too hairy !) Try to sleep tonight with that picture!!!


----------



## B100B101 (May 14, 2005)

I will help. Just tell me what I need to do, and how.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Barry,
With over 3,000 registered members and 38 responding on this thread it must be a Little disappointing for you. I'd like to suggest that many people duck in here for a few months and then don't read us regularly after that. These folks probably like the idea that they could come back if they need to. My suggestion is that you send out a general email as this category of member won't even know it's time for some dues.

Dickm


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey! Barry!
I'm sending you a check, as per your request.

As a curiosity, if everyone sent you the equivalent of a subscription to, lets say, I don't know, Speedy Bee? What would you do with all of that extra money? I'm not saying that that's what I did. Barry will see that when he gets the check. I'm just wondering, knowing nothing at all of what it costs to do whatever Barry does. What do you do? What does it cost? Is this your fulltime job? Are you, to this list, the equivalent correspondent to Kim Flottum at Bee Culture? 

Mark Berninghausen, contributor to Beesource.com


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

Happy New Year Barry and everyone,

Hope you got my money order.

IMHO,I think that "yearly dues" would be an excellent idea.

What's it cost?Alot, I'd guess.

Does it matter? 

Thank you all for the advice that you've gladly given,and long live Beesource.

Mark Johnson


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

>>and 38 responding on this thread it must be a Little disappointing for you.

dickm, 

Just because people haven't responded on this thread doesn't mean that they haven't contributed.

Maybe in another month or so Barry can give us a rundown on the number of people that donated.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'll look for the post where I gave a rundown on costs when we did the switch and upgrade on the board. What time I've had lately has been given to the fires in Tailgater. I'll be getting the annual bill from my web host shortly, so I'll know the costs soon enough.

I keep a separate account just for the donations from this site and use it to pay for operating costs. Any amount that would be over the base costs remains in the account. If there should ever be a day where this amount actually amounts to something, I want to get into a higher end board, but then the annual hosting fees go up too, so there is a new level of yearly donations that would be needed to support it. I won't make that switch unless I see a consistent base in annual donations.

I spent WAY too many hours getting this site to where it is today. I don't want to be compensated for it, but I did decide that it was time for the users to at least support the base costs to keep it running. I have always wanted this site to remain ad free and cost free to everyone. I had to give in to the cost free part, but will continue to keep it ad free. If even a forth of the members donated just a couple of dollars, there would be plenty to do a lot more here. But the old saying holds true: 10 percent of the people do 90 percent of the work.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks Barry.

I am interested in the costs to run a page as sutch. I will be waiting on the web hosts annual bill,

I am also interested in what you mean by spending much time on the "fires of Tailgater". Frankly, I dont spend any time there, so I dont really know what happened there. 


Kink of nice not having advertisements bombarding the users on this page. 
But,
what would the harm really be, to have a few advertisements displayed here and there?
Might help with the annual costs, and as you mentioned Barry, might help provide a steady annual base to allow this page to progress to a higher end board. ( Not really sure what a higher end board is, but is sounds good!!)

You have the ultimate power here Barry, if it wasnt for you, this page would not be as it is, or at all!! Why not make some money at this game, and let the sponsors pay it!! I am in total favour of it!


I bet in 5 years or less, this is the go to place for all of beekeeping interestest english world wide!!
Anyhow, chow!

[ January 03, 2006, 12:15 PM: Message edited by: Ian ]


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

>>I bet in 5 years or less, this is the go to place for all of beekeeping interestest english world wide!!

It already is.... just not everyone understands that yet!  

>>Kink of nice not having advertisements bombarding the users on this page. 
But,what would the harm really be, to have a few advertisements displayed here and there?

I for one enjoy not seeing the advertisments. I would be willing to pay a subscription fee to avoid seeing them. 

I pay for ABJ and Bee Culture as well as my State Club membership and literature. This is just another VERY informative source. 

I have learned more from this site than ABJ, Bee Culture, and Speedy Bee put together. I can't ask questions of the others and get many varied and sometimes conflicting responses


----------



## Murphy (Jun 7, 2005)

I just sent you a donation. Thanks for the great forum. I appreciate the work you have put into it.

Kieran


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

> Is this your fulltime job?

A "hidden" link off the home page:

http://www.beesource.com/begin.htm

- Barry


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Wow. your business looks some impressive!!
Do you use this site as a reference of your work?


>>I pay for ABJ and Bee Culture as well as my State Club membership and literature.

And I bet the subscription fees to the magazines dont come close to the actual operational cost to publish the magazines. So there comes the ads. 

Frankly, as much as I hate ads, I like reading beekeeping advertisements,... 
You do understand that I absoulutely mean Beekeeping related advertisements, right? I would not want all that other crap on here as well. It would be like vuisiting a Yahoo site










Barry created this marvel, as much as he enjoys this kind of stuff, he might as well cash in on it as well. And beekeeper related sposeres would send an absoulute wind fall of cash.
And I think Barry see's this to, unless he hasnt noticed this web pages growth in popularity and diversity.

Take your tiger and run with it Barry!! I think the set back of reluctance will compermise.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

My czech is in the male Barry, all I can afford at this time. Hand to mouth these days, I had to wait to get paid then snatch some before my wife blew it all on bills and food









Thanks for a great site,

George-


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Keep it up Barry. Your chin that is. You should be proud of what you have done. And we should all show our respect for what you have provided in more ways than money. SEND IN YOUR CONTRIBUTION, NOW. If my words convey disrespect or meanness beyond what is warranted feel free to call me on it. Sometimes I say things before I think. Wait a minute. Hmm. Yeah, that's what I meant.

Peace be with you, and strength too,

Mark Berninghausen
poster boy for creative shpellink


----------



## DChap (Oct 19, 2005)

Barry

Mailed a check today. Thanks for a great site, I have learned much in just the couple of months that I have been here.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

You know, I learn so much here and meet some really cool people. I like ABJ and BC but the problem with that is that I read everything in both in just one or two nights. I cant ask questions or talk with anyone. Those darn pictures just wont talk back







. 

Thank you everyone who puts time into this forum, answers questions, and asks questions.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

The check is in the mail Barry. Sorry I couldn't sent more. Thank you for your tremendously good work.


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

Mine will be coming within a few days. Gotta transfer some $ into my Paypal acct. Thank you from one of the quiet ones.


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

Barry: The check is ready for you to claim. This is a wonderful website, and has been an enjoyable experience. To get all this on hands experience from others, is a God send. Thanks to all for helping old geezers like me, to learn about beekeeping.


----------



## MikeGillmore (Nov 15, 2005)

Barry,
Thanks a million for this wonderful resource. I haven't been a member very long but have learned so much from this site already. 
I'm contributing what I can... it all adds up.
Thanks again


----------



## The7Cs (Apr 25, 2005)

Barry,

Be advised that the Make A Donation button isn't showing up on Mozilla FireFox 1.0.2. I had to use Internet Exploder to see it.

PayPal donation will follow soonishly.


----------



## Darrel Wright (Jun 30, 2004)

Hmmm... I've got 1.0.? and it worked fine for me. It's on the home page, not the forum front.

Anyway, $20 is in the wires from me Barry. Kudos to you and to all the beesource members for creating and maintaining one of the best communities on the web!


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I've learned far more that $20 worth on this board. Michael Bush alone is worth that for putting me in all mediums and foundationless. If I paid for the enjoyment, I couldn't afford it. Paypal is on the way.

[ January 11, 2006, 01:33 PM: Message edited by: Ross ]


----------



## BeeBear (Jan 20, 2004)

Somehow I completely missed this thread until today. I have a bookmark that gets me directly into the forums, so I never see the home page. Anyway, the PayPal payment has been completed, and Barry thank you for all your hard work.

If the tailgater section is taking too much time, please jettison it or find someone else to take care of it. I would hate to see this great beekeeping resource shut down because a discussion that is not even related to beekeeping is causing a problem. There are many places on the Internet that people can go for a general discussion, but this site is unique when it comes to beekeeping information.

Thanks again.


----------



## louis1st (Oct 17, 2004)

I was wondering if you have thought of using advertisements such as google adsense and/or adwords or maybe also banner advertisements to generate some cash?

They seem to generate a lot of income according to google's website

Not sure if it would work here though!


----------



## BeeBear (Jan 20, 2004)

>> They seem to generate a lot of income according to google's website.

Now there's an objective source of information <grin>

[ January 12, 2006, 08:21 AM: Message edited by: BeeBear ]


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I for one wouldn't mind ignoring a couple banner ads if it helped support the website. I just don't like the pop up ads that get in your way. I look at banner ads the same way I look at ads in the newspaper or a magazine. I Look at the ones that interest me.


----------



## louis1st (Oct 17, 2004)

would you ignore some small ads from google on here if they are about bees and beekeeping?


----------



## Jerry J (Jan 12, 2004)

Well I finally got a two cent stamp to go with the 37 cent. Check should be there in a day or two. I am willing to pay my share but do not want ads popping up. Enough problem with half answers to questions. Jerry


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>I look at banner ads the same way I look at ads in the newspaper or a magazine. I Look at the ones that interest me.


Thats what I think too. Talking beekeeping ads of course. I think they would be accepted by most here,.?
Thus allowing Barry to cash in a bit, giving him something steady to work on,


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>I think they would be accepted by most here,.?<<<

I haven't seen a member named "most", so I can't ask him. I sent my money to keep it as is, not to buy pop-ups.


----------



## Bob Nelson (Feb 10, 2005)

My name isn't "most" either but I am one of them. It is refreshing to visit a clean site. I vote 'No' to either popups or banners. I stopped visiting the Weather Channel's site when they started them.

[ January 14, 2006, 02:24 PM: Message edited by: Bob Nelson ]


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>> It is refreshing to visit a clean site.

And yet someone has to keep it running, and moderated. It must be alot of work. What happens if that committed fellow starts to fall short of time? We will need another committed fellow to continue the work needed. 

Do you feel the little bit of chump change that will actually get sent will actually cover all the costs? It would be interesting if Barry would let up know if all the costs were covered.

Would you complain if Barry brought in some banners to cover the costs? Or even up grade the page? Or even make make him a bit of money at the mean time?

I bet "most" would accept., beekeeping advertisement strictly, there more than enough to pull from in the beekeeping industry


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If the adverts were text based I could care less. If they are graphics that take a lot of time, I only have dialup. So that would be frustrating. I actually wouldn't mind seeing ads for beekeeping things.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>If the adverts were text based I could care less.

I too am bandwidth-challenged and it is largely for that reason that I object to them. There's enough code in these pages that takes time to compile that they're slow enough as it is for me.

I'd encourage Barry to do whatever he needs to do to keep this board afloat, I'd just as soon not see ads, but if that's what it takes, so be it. Tasteful text-based ads related to beekeeping would not be that odious. I'd not like to see it become subscription based. I don't know if that's been suggested yet, but if it has well, I'm ephatically opposed to it, on principal. I would however support more shameless appeals for financial support. I sent in my contribution and would willingly do so again on a semi-annual basis should the need arise.


----------



## BeeBear (Jan 20, 2004)

>> I'm ephatically opposed to it, on principal. 

You're opposed to paying for something that is valuable to you?

Sometimes I think the "anything you want for free" mentality of the Internet has corrupted our thought process. We wouldn't expect the beekeeping journals to send us their material for free. We wouldn't expect to get into beekeeping conventions at no charge. Yet we expect this resource, which for many of us is much more valuable than either periodicals or conventions, to be available at no charge. We expect Barry, and people like him, not only to foot the bill for the monetary costs but to spend countless hours maintaining the site.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Since George, like me sent a donation, maybe he is saying he doesn't like being forced to pay for what's valuable. Somehow being asked to support and supporting seem more rewarding to me.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

After the request came out, I waited until someone put a dollar figure out. I sent that amount. Barry says when all is in, he will give us a report. If he didn't get enough, my next check will go out. I don't mind paying for what is valuable, but I don't want to pay to see someone's ads.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

It was a pleasure to donate. Well worth supporting.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Links to ads would help with the bandwidth problem, much like the Google recommended sites on the right hand side. I feel for the bandwidth limited as I was one last year.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I am dial up too. Not computer minded enough to figure that graphics would take more time to bring up.

Perhaps that is where up grading the site, to what ever he called it, would make its next step,.?


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Sent u some cash--had to wait for stamps. Who sets the rates? Can't they do things in round numbers?

Anyways, glad to find this group.


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

This is a great resource to someone like me who is just starting. Happy to give some money for all the info I've gotten.


----------



## Walts-son-in-law (Mar 26, 2005)

Barry,

Spoke with Walt today. Says the site has been WELL worth the $20 to him - PayPal on the way. BTW, I've been looking at the postings and it appeears as if a couple of pages worth were repeated with different dates.


----------



## Walts-son-in-law (Mar 26, 2005)

Barry,

As you are contemplating upgrading the system - how about starting a new 'hot' topic for a Wish List of features we would like to see incorporated. Of course, you won't be able to accommodate everyone, but it would give you ideas on what people would like to see. I, for one, would like to be able to mark topics for notification, or monitoring, without having to post a reply. Also, I would like to be able to sort the notifications like EXCEL does (i.e.: click on the column heading to have the list sorted by that column). The ability to control what columns are displayed and to add columns (like who posted last) would be nice, too.
Just a few ideas.

Thanks for all your work.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Barry,

Nice to meet you! I've been by the site a few times in the past. Joined not to long ago and keep finding myself coming back more and more all the time. Good Stuff!

I'm not so sure I have a right to put in to many cens worth. There are a lot of fine folks here, thats been with you for a long time.

But, what the heck. I like your concept of keep it clean. I can feel for the folks on dial-up. Not all have it by choice. Adding much would make the experience diminish for them, I'm sure! I myself wouldn't be apposed to some discrete adds placed strategically. From what you have said, I'm sure you would do a fine job!

Also, I don't know if you maintain a list. certainly you do. But you may send out a reminder, huh oh, here it comes, in the old inbox! Dang, I just had to say it! I don't consider worthwhile messages "Spam". And once a year, I don't think qualifies. I've been around for a little while and just ran across this post. I would have responded sooner, if I had known.

Anyway, I'm off to find the pay button on the Homepage or somewhere. "Seek and ye shall find"
Great site!!

Funny, I just happen to be in Chicago for a couple of days. Downtown mainly. I can't for the life of me, see why you northern folks like this stinking cold so much. I can't wait to get back to GA and I just got here this morning! If I were a bee, I certainly wouldn't "be" here. I'd be going south with the rest of the birds. Brrrrrrr

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>Sent u some cash--had to wait for stamps. Who sets the rates? Can't they do things in round numbers?<<<<

100 is a nice round number and I don't think Barry would mind at all.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Me neither. I could use 100 also, $100,000.00, that is.


----------



## Tors (Jan 6, 2006)

Barry how about a forum for Australia and New Zealand?

Alex King (K142)


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Keep it simple and clean!!!!! Lots of us on dial-up.

Graphics suck and lend little to knowledge. Pics at other sites has worked well and those with DSL can quickly retrieve them


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I would not be opposed at all to advertizements for bee stuff. 

It can be done well and non-intrusive. Heck the ads would probably be very informational and certainly helpful to browse products exclusive to our craft.

Here's another site I belong to that does sponsership very well.

www.ihcubcadet.com

I do however hate this sites practice of allowing photoes in posts!!!!!!!!!! 

This site allows non-contributing members to post. But not in the "For Sale" or "Wanted to Buy" which makes sense.

Barry......... 

Not sure when I contributed. Was awhile ago and I intend to do it on an annual basis. Do you have a record of that date??????


----------



## beecron (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm in...This site has been invaluable to me in helping me learn something new every time I visit.
Thanks for continuing it.

Barry


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I wouldn't object to advertizing as long as it isn't obtrusive or graphical. Even with high speed internet site with lots of graphical adds (and now even with videos) are getting more annoying every day. Perhaps you could list sponsors on the homepage and rotate them at the bottom of the forums . Just some text behind the Beesource Homepage saying 'sponsored by X'. Not sure what it would bring in though.

For my own part in addition to my donation I'd offer to donate 10% of any order on my website by members of beesource, not that I currently have much to offer. Just put a note in the comments when placing an order.

-Tim

[ March 12, 2006, 09:49 PM: Message edited by: tarheit ]


----------



## Michigan Hobby (Feb 24, 2005)

Barry:

Please accept my donation for a great site. I've gained so much information and help from beekeepers across the USA. Thanks from someone who has appreciated the advice and assistance from each of you.

Doug


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

Barry, Thank you for this site, and all the work you put forth to keep it up. I appreciate it and have made a donation through Paypal.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Barry......... Just made my 2006 donation. This will be an annual "dues" payment.

Thank you for a wonderful and invaluable resource.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for this site. I have learned a lot in the past month here. Michael Bush is an amazingly 
knowledgeable person and I'm glad he's part of this site. Thanks again I have sent some money thru Paypal. It's not much but it should help.
Tom


----------



## Man O' War (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Barry! Money's tight right now, but I gave a small donation. When the better half goes back to work we'll kick in again to help out some more.
I appreciate your efforts!


----------



## deb_bee (Jul 16, 2005)

We sent a Pay Pal donation today. I just read the post, and want to help out; it's a great site. My husband and I both read and enjoy it.

Debbie


----------



## Olga (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello Berry. Thank you for your wonderful site. Hello other forum participants. I need in your advices, ideas or simple in your everydays story bees. please write me about your work: My E-mail [email protected]
Thanks
Olga


----------



## beebee (Mar 16, 2006)

Barry,
I just made my small (sorry, bought a house this year, now I'm poor!)donation.

Thanks so much for your good work. I'm a new TBH beekeeper, and have learned soooo much from the good people on this site.

-beebee (Jenifer)


----------



## Spring Island Bees (May 22, 2006)

Barry...I just made a donation through PayPal. I love the site and find it helps me be a better beekeeper. Thanks for all the hard work.

Jennifer


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

I use to visit a web site call glocktalk.com. They had these great fundraisers where a user can donate, and it would get them in the drawing for stuff like guns, ball caps, or just anything gun related. Why not do a fundraiser and give away a brand new hive, if you think it could help increase donations.

[ June 06, 2006, 09:54 PM: Message edited by: IndianaHoney ]


----------



## kuntrycook (Mar 5, 2006)

Barry, I e-mailed you several days ago requesting confirmation of your receipt of our PayPal donation. Would appreciate your responce, since there was an instance of some one trying to use our account with PayPal. 

Thanks, gacob at sbcglobal.net


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes, received your donation. I've been out of the loop for nearly two weeks having spilled my drink on my dailup modem and burning it up, deciding to get a new computer and switching to high speed connection.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## jean (Nov 16, 2004)

Barry,
Thanks for what you are doing here. I sent a paypal to help with the costs. It is a great help to have this forum.
Jean


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Barry sent a paypal donation with the note "beesource donation" ...Thanks Great site ...Rick


----------



## Little John_NC (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey Barry sent you a donation . Keep up the good work my friend. Stop by the chatroom once in awhile. My wife and I really enjoy the site


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

I've just sent my paypal donation, this is such a great site for info on our new hobby. I really appreciate all the help we've been given.


----------



## paul58 (May 10, 2006)

Just sent in my donation. I've been reading posts here for quite some time now. Great site, what a help it's been. 

thanks!

Paul


----------



## SL Tx (Sep 17, 2006)

I've been a regular reader for months and made a donation back in June. Today I finally registered. Great site!!


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

FInally got around to making my donation. Thanks so much, Barry and all who make this a great place to learn and share.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

To BeeSource,
Is there a P.O Box or mail# that I could send threw mail a donation to?
For all the dust I strirr up the first week, it's the least I could do.
Happy Holidays to all,
Keith Jarrett
[email protected]


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

hey, just sent a donation via paypal. thank you for having such a great place for newbees like me to learn so much so fast. and thank you to everyone on here that have been so giving of their time and so patient with repeated questions. i trully appreciate the wealth of knowledge that is being offered out for free to anyone with the yearning to know. i wish you all the best for the holidays.

don't forget to get presents for your bees! there's a lot of little stockings hanging outside the hives.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I agree with Chef, and since it has been nearly a year (Dec. 29, 2005) since I last gave I will be sending along my fair share via pay pal as well.

This is the single best source for information I have found on the web, it is at least if not more valuable than ABJ and Bee Culture so I suggest we should at least consider a donation equal to either of those subscription prices. I'm certain what we give does not begin to cover the costs for the site and Barry's time but hopefully it makes the success a little less costly for one person.

Barry, moderators and posters, thanks for another great year in 2006! This place Rocks if you keep bees at any level.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Merry Christmas to Beesource. This will be my present every year. I visit this site at least once per day and the information found here is invaluable. I just don't know what I'd do if it wasn't here! Thanks Barry. Theresa.


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

Just sent in my thanks!


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

yep, made my 07' donation also. Thanks for doing this Barry


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Barry,

If you can email or private message me the requirements of the website, I may be able to help you with a cost free solution. I own a company called www.rentavault.net we do offsite backup as our primary business, but we have a company that does website hosting as a service. I would be willing to possibly donate my contribution to the board as a dedicated webserver. I just need to know how much space, what protocols are needed, (ie. cgi, perl, php, etc.) I can put it on a dedicated dell server that runs fedora core or Red Hat ES with redundant power supplies, batter backup, etc.

Let me know if interested. If so, maybe I can defer enough cost to help get the forums on a database system.

Thanks for all the hard work,
Doug Suttles
www.rentavault.net

[ February 15, 2007, 02:08 PM: Message edited by: thesurveyor ]


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

Just sent in a token of thanks. Great site, Barry.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I really appreciate this site and the forum too. Sent paypal donation using my mother's paypal account.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Why don't you have ad sponsors? God knows we all contribute enough every year to Dadant, betterbee, Mann lake etc.....you would think they would advertise a little.
I think the site is a great resource and I will contribute....which is saying alot cause I listen to NPR non-stop until the fund drives start....they haven't ever gotten a dime out of me


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

Bluegrass,

Glad to know where my NPR donations are going--your listening pleasure. Wait, my donations are to the Texas Public Radio, never mind.

Ron


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks....it all pays for the same programming. I figure they get enough of my money through tuition and the 60 hrs a week my wife works at the University....


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Thanks for the several donations that came in the last two days. How timely! I just received the bill today for another year of hosting. Thanks for the continued support!

- Barry


----------



## Frazier (Jul 28, 2007)

I just used paypal and I wanted to so thank you for all your hard work


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

just make a donation via paypal. great resource


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Just saw this thread tonight, hope my donation helps. Last time I donated based on a "per hive" basis. I will continue that this year. 
Thanks, Barry and Beesource members for being my electronic mentor.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

THANKS Barry, donation on way , LOVE this forum.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Again, all the recent donations are much appreciated and timely as some more upgrades need to be done with the board. Year end seems to be the time when most of the expenses related to the board need to get paid. My goal this next year is to finalize the logo and get several items available for purchase. Still working on the new structure of the website.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## 2rubes (Apr 28, 2005)

*Oops, missed this post.*

Hi Barry, so sorry, I totally missed this thread from last year. I just sent you a donation for last year and this one. 
I've gotten so busy this year with our farm and our bottom boards and trying to keep up with orders, something had to give. I had to stop writting and just lurked around here and there on the site. 
We just hired two sets of people to help us assemble and with Shastina Mills cutting the wood, we should have some what of a life back again.
I love this site, the help, the conversations, the great people. I hope to see a lot of you at the National Beekeeping Conference in Sacramento next January and will be attending Keith's 'Open House.'
And, if anyone is going to Connecticut November 17th for the SNEBA, please come by and say Hi. I would love to meet you.
Thank you all who have called and written. 
See you all soon,
Janet


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us AD free Barry!!!!! I don't envy the work you do with the site, the crazy chunks of time you must put into it, much less the cost!!

We all owe you for what you've created for the beekeeping community!

THANKS


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*donation made!*

Thanks for this great site, Barry! You are a PRINCE!!! -Danno


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Time to bring this one back to the top


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

Ross said:


> Time to bring this one back to the top


Glad you did. Just sent mine in via PayPal.

For the record, I think advertisements on this site would be very informative. I subscribed to the magazines mostly for the ads for where I can get stuff this year...


----------



## RAYB (Jan 12, 2006)

*Ad's*

Barry, I Am Probably Showing How Little I Know About Computers, But If You Supplied Ads In A Forum Could They Then Be Watched By All Who Wished? Dial Up Or Otherwise. Tv Is Driving People Away With The Demand For Their Customers Time, But The Revenue Unrealized Has Got To "sting". I Am Joining The Ranks Of Previous Donors WITH A CHECK. Heavy Duty Lurkers Do Have A Responsibility To The Board As Well!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I would have to agree... please keep this site ad free.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I am a member of a couple of other forums that are paid for by advertiser's and the "ads" are just threads that link straight to their sites. They are all grouped together; if you don't want to visit them you don't. 

Another way some of them raise money is that they charge 5% of the selling price for the For Sale thread. 

Just idea's, I know this site costs money to operate.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Thanks for your continued support of this site. I am considering several options at the moment on how best to fund beesource. Donations have met the basic needs to date, but long term, it ends up being the few paying for everybody else. I'm meeting with a web strategist Thursday to get a better understanding of all the options.

- Barry


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I have always felt that those listed on the queens/suppliers forum (located on the home page) were given free advertising, while others were shunned from having information listed there. Many of those on that page never contributed one post to beesource but have reaped many potential customers. But others who have contributed with money, effort, or in other ways on the site are not permitted to be listed. I had requested to be listed there, and was denied the opportunity.

So I list occasionally on the for sale forum as needed and found this works well. I found other ways to sell my products. It does not bother me any longer to be denied this listing. I improvised, I adapted, I overcame...  

I openly favor seeking advertising fees for those who want listed on the queens/suppliers page. But for the one time or occasional posting on the for sale forum, I find that irritating to even suggest after others have reaped benefit for years on a commercial basis without any cost, that now the for sale forum may come under a cost issue.

I say leave the for sale forum alone. I say leave the website listing that each member adds at the end of his post alone. Up til now, its the only way to reach the beesource community with products, many of which, or at least in my case were denied listing elsewhere on this site that so many others have enjoyed.

I don't see what the problem is as long as the budget is being met. Of course some pay more or pay for others. Is there a problem with that? Seems many things are that way. If the site is paying for itself, then what more are you asking?

Maybe have a featured section for payed ads, AFTER eliminating the queens/suppliers forum. See how that goes. But understand that perhaps contribution may go down after such matters are taken and that naturally would be seen as the means to pay and perhaps justify others not giving. You may add revenue in one area and lose in another.

I personally think toying with options, while the current system works, a little questionable in my mind.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Well.... I guess everyone is intitle to there opinion.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I find that alot of the people who list on the For sale forum only post to that thread. I know an equal number of use use it ligitly, but it is not uncommon to find a few people per page who have been members for a long time, but mostly only post in For Sale. Maybe it is time to have a subscription and block some threads like the forsale from those who do not subscribe.
I would be happy to pay a yearly subscription fee for some added member benifits. I don't know how hard that would be to manage.

How many members are there on this site? According to the members list there are around 5000. If you got just a quarter of them paying a 25.00 subscription that would be some serious cash.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Well.... I guess everyone is intitle to there opinion.


Yes, Keith, thats true. You haven't been thinking otherwise have you. It also includes by your example those who have poor spelling...


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

OOoooch... Ooch.

Oh wait... is that spelled correctly?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Dial up used to be fine for email until hotmail started running ads. Then I could click on something, go cook a 4 course meal and come back in time for the page to change. Some people around here in the mountain towns still have dial up so pop up ads would make it hard for them.
However, I would be all in favor of a separate thread or advertising section that you could choose to go to and see what's for sale if it was kept bee-related and helped support the site. With Beesource's popularity, I wouldn't be surprised if the mfgs were breaking down the doors trying to get ads on


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

*Advertisers?*

Here's a website that appears to be using the same software and people post on it just like here at BeeSource. www.lawnsite.com Advertisers flock to it as it's a great place to get information out there. End users flock there as they can ask each other questions and learn all kinds of things. It works very well for all involved.

Our company advertises on there and I'm the spokesman for all inquires. It only costs the sponsors. This might be something this forum should look into if they are wanting to raise operating capital.


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

*Funding thoughts...*

In my limited experience, when a forum becomes as popular and successful as BeeSource, the costs associated with site administration and maintenance invariably becomes an issue.

Typically, leading up to the point at which time a forum’s owner(s) is pressed to find alternative funding, member donations usually suffice. To me, the point from forum inception to when the owner(s) is forced to change for additional funding is the best period of the forum’s development and growth. It is when I feel the typical member is getting the most information from all those who contribute.

How the forum owner(s) proceeds to secure additional funding can make or break the full potential of the forum. Although financially viable, a member subscription service may meet the requirements to keep the site up and running, but I feel this is the least favorable approach to continue a forum’s potential. A subscription service will inevitably turn off many people and they simply won’t be contributors to the forum. This could be a huge loss of excellent resources.

I don’t particularly think it is fair to the owner to allow those running a business to profit from the forum without compensating the owner for access to the business’ targeted clients. I do think this is different than a member posting the occasional item for sale…a personal versus retail/commercial transaction.

Seems as though forum related advertising would be the “best-of-both-worlds” approach, but, I don’t want to be bothered with “in-your-face” advertising that clutters my browsing experience. I think there are those who have better solutions than I when presenting non-intrusive advertising ideas, but pop-up windows would be the worse. Even ads down right- or left-hand side bars would annoy me. Maybe a single horizontal bar (not too wide) at the top and bottom of the forum pages would be work? Each bar could have one or multiple ads and each time a page was refreshed it could display different ads? Just some ideas.

Others threw out the idea of an advertisement-specific section. That’s a great idea that allows the member to determine when he/she wants to view ads, but I doubt those buying advertisements would go for this idea. After-all, they want as many eyes on their ads as their money will buy.

With all that hot air said, my donation is on the way! Thanks to Barry for a great site and thanks to all of you that make the site what it has become. Let’s hope it continues to allow unrestricted posting and browsing.

Matt


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Matt says "A subscription service will inevitable turn off many people and they simply won’t be contributors to the forum. This could be a huge loss of excellent resources."

They could leave all threads viewable by everybody, and just block posting to threads like forsale, bee removal thread, the photo gallery. This would give paying members a benefit that regular members do not have. I do agree that advertisers would be a better option. 


Maybe you could exchange ad space for a once a year 20% off coupon for subscribing members of beesource from one of the supply houses. As long as the supply house was not Dadant, I would subscribe every year 

Since the Frankfort branch handling of this past fall I don't shop at Dadant anymore, when the catalog comes I throw it in the garbage.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I had my "strategery" (as George W says) meeting today and came away with a plan and a new direction for beesource. The first thing to be done right away is the redesign of the whole site (logo, navigation, look & feel, incorporate CMS) using the existing content. The decision was made to start using AdSense as a means to supplement that cost. It's a minimally intrusive ad program that I don't feel will negatively impact the current forums. No pop-ups or any of that stuff. We'll give this a try for awhile and see how it works out.

Once these changes have been implemented, we will be in a position to actively grow our community and offer new services. I want to get away from the old static type website and be moving it in the direction the web is going. More to come.

This all costs money, of course. The time has come to push beesource forward though. If we don't, it will die a slow and ugly death. It has become quite clear that people are drawn to a community like we have and value what it has to offer. It's not just about a site full of beekeeping facts or information, but also about relationships. I will continue to keep this a top priority as I go about making changes to the site. As always, I welcome your feedback.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Barry new vbulletin version will have lots of new "community" features included


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Barry:

I do hope your word is true about the non intrusive advertisment. Maybe make it bee worthy advertisement. What do you think?

Before I got into beekeeping, I belonged to a chef forum. Take a look at chefcafe.com The went to ads and now is the worst site I have seen. Navagation sucks and I HATE the ads.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I don't hate change. But I do love beesource the way it is. Not sure really about the "better change it before it dies a slow death". I don't belong to another bee forum. Never had the feeling I needed too. So maybe my view is blurred about all the exciting options and new programs with gizmo's out there.

I'll look forward to the changes with an open mind. As it is now, what Barry has said I have no clue. And that makes me a little sad that beesource needs to change into something else to survive and stay up with the "Jone's".

For a forum so loved, paying its way, and now needing to changed...I'm not sure what to think. I get the feeling that a site paying for itself, being low key, and just maintaining, is not good enough anymore.

So what is it that is so needed? What is expected? Are there other goals beyond what beesource was, that makes overhauling the system, and changing?

I'm at a loss.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Chef
If you want check out arboristsite. It is a vbulletin powered forum that uses an adsense type of format. It really isn't that bad. 

The catch is that the users have to click on ads or the forum does not get paid. The easy solution is to use the links through the forum every time you need to go to one of the sponsors websites. 

i.e. If you need to order something off of brushymountian, instead of going direct to their site you come through beesource and link that way and that gets the forum paid for something you were going to do anyway. 

I think the change will be great for the forum; if it doesn't work out the way it is expected there is nothing saying that Barry can't try something different.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks Blue. I did not know anything about what you explained.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

bluegrass said:


> Chef
> If you want check out arboristsite. It is a vbulletin powered forum that uses an adsense type of format. It really isn't that bad.


A better example of what it will look like is this forum:

http://forums.megagames.com/forums/index.php

or this one:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/

There will be a small field at the top of the page that will hold a couple of ad links to beekeeping related suppliers. There won't be the interspersed image ads down in the body of the page. In time, the idea of having a forum just for sponsors will be considered.

- Barry


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Chef Isaac said:


> Barry:
> 
> I do hope your word is true about the non intrusive advertisment. Maybe make it bee worthy advertisement. What do you think?


All the ads will be bee related.



> Before I got into beekeeping, I belonged to a chef forum. Take a look at chefcafe.com The went to ads and now is the worst site I have seen. Navagation sucks and I HATE the ads.


You joined the wrong forum! Check out my friend Nicko's (a chef also) website:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/

Notice how AdSense is used in his forum, one line down in the body of the page. Same kind of thing.

- Barry


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

Not bad at all.
.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

BjornBee said:


> I'll look forward to the changes with an open mind. As it is now, what Barry has said I have no clue. And that makes me a little sad that beesource needs to change into something else to survive and stay up with the "Jone's".


 If you have no clue, why are you sad? Keep in mind, the site as it is now, didn't just happen. I ventured out when there were no beekeeping bulletin boards out there and started one. If you like the way it is now, why wouldn't it be reasonable to assume any upgrades and changes will also be done with the same sensitivity?



> For a forum so loved, paying its way, and now needing to changed...I'm not sure what to think. I get the feeling that a site paying for itself, being low key, and just maintaining, is not good enough anymore.


Life is always changing. Especially the Internet. This forum and site has worked well for many years, but the nature of the beast is that the technology used becomes outdated very quickly. I'm not happy with just maintaining. I have always had goals of wanting to implement a lot more than what has been done. The cost factor has inhibited much of this though.



> So what is it that is so needed? What is expected? Are there other goals beyond what beesource was, that makes overhauling the system, and changing?


Yes there are. The most important thing that is needed first is to build a new foundation to work upon. The structure of the current site is fairly archaic. How it interacts with users and search engines is not the best. Once the framework is complete, other functions can rightly be add. I had the website first and then added the forums. The two were never designed from the beginning to work together. That's one area I want to improve upon. Other changes will be discussed at a more appropriate time.

- Barry


----------



## Hampton (Apr 24, 2007)

Barry,

Thanks for setting this Forum up. I'm on here just about every day. I've learned a lot and its always quite interesting. Ads or not I've set you a paypal payment. Although my first thoughts concerning ads was that of caution, you have done very well so far with this site and I'm sure the new version will be fine. I look forward to seeing the new BeeSource up and running.

Andy


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Barry:

Sorry Barry... Nickos web site used to be udner a sifferent URL. We are talking about the same site, cheftalk.com 

I miss that forum but now, it has soo many ads. For example, as you are typing about a chicken dish and publish it, the word "chicken" comes up underlined as a hyperlink. Click on it and it does to an ad. Very annoying. 

I would hope you test it out for a short time and see what others think. 

But I do trust you.... heck.. Beesource is the best forum. You all are my family. Funny think, on Nickos site, cheftalk.com, they used to be my family too but with so much crap you got to go through with ads, it ruined the affect for me. 

I look forward to change. A great book, "Who Moved My Cheese", helps people enbrace change.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Another thought... at least it would be beekeeping ads.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Chef Isaac said:


> But I do trust you.... heck.. Beesource is the best forum. You all are my family. Funny think, on Nickos site, cheftalk.com, they used to be my family too but with so much crap you got to go through with ads, it ruined the affect for me.


Chef -

I understand what you're saying. I noticed some time ago he started using the rollover ads within the posts, and I hate that too. I find it extremely annoying, so you won't find that happening here. The only similarity we'll have in ads is the Google AdSense line. Nicko helped me get my first board setup on beesource, as he used to work for my brother.

- Barry


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Do you think any of the beekeeping companies out there would sponsor the site... maybe you could list their name and a link in the footer, or next to the logo? - Just an idea. 

I think as far as ads go, those small Google text ads would be the least disturbing or disrupting to the board.

-Nathanael


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary said:


> Do you think any of the beekeeping companies out there would sponsor the site... maybe you could list their name and a link in the footer, or next to the logo? - Just an idea.


I think they would. The problem right now is, the way the current site is structured, it's not being recognized by Google, for instance, as the largest (regarding significant site data) beekeeping site on the net. The fact is, it is. But for that to be shown by Google, I need to redesign the site to fit with Googles indexing criteria in mind. If you look at the site traffic for beesource, and compare it with all the other sites that precede it when you use the search word "beekeeping", there's no comparison. When these simple changes are made and beesource is top listed again, then I'll approach suppliers and see who would like to be sponsored on the site. When you get a large enough group together as we have, we can begin to have an influence on many things. Supporting a business is one very simple thing to do.

What's fun is to use a site like this and do some comparison:
http://siteanalytics.compete.com/
http://www.quantcast.com

- Barry


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Barry said:


> What's fun is to use a site like this and do some comparison:
> http://siteanalytics.compete.com/
> 
> - Barry



Thanks for the link Barry, that's cool!


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I just increased my donation from last year, Barry*

I get on this site almost every day now. Thanks again for keeping it going. -Danno


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Almost everyday? Crap... I am on here liek 12 times a day and wonder whi no one responds 5 minutes after I post. 

Would this be considered an addiction??


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> Almost everyday? Crap... I am on here liek 12 times a day and wonder whi no one responds 5 minutes after I post.
> 
> Would this be considered an addiction??



Possibly--but a lot of us are like that .


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

so if barry gets rid of beesource... crap.... I might die.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Chef Isaac said:


> so if barry gets rid of beesource... crap.... I might die.


You might have to get a life.


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Barry said:


> I think they would. The problem right now is, the way the current site is structured, it's not being recognized by Google, for instance, as the largest (regarding significant site data) beekeeping site on the net. The fact is, it is. But for that to be shown by Google, I need to redesign the site to fit with Googles indexing criteria in mind. If you look at the site traffic for beesource, and compare it with all the other sites that precede it when you use the search word "beekeeping", there's no comparison. When these simple changes are made and beesource is top listed again, then I'll approach suppliers and see who would like to be sponsored on the site. When you get a large enough group together as we have, we can begin to have an influence on many things. Supporting a business is one very simple thing to do.
> 
> What's fun is to use a site like this and do some comparison:
> http://siteanalytics.compete.com/
> ...


Couple of links with "beekeeping" as anchor text will do the trick 

I see it on the first page already for that keyword so it is almost there. 

I see a problem with articles on website. Titles are the same for category and articles somewhere...

vbulletin itself is quite seo friendly and I bet the forum gets lots of visitors from search engines. 
Don't think around google only when you implement changes


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Bill

you are proboboly right!


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

well, shoot, i might know of one potential advertiser for ya, barry !!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Chef Isaac said:


> so if barry gets rid of beesource... crap.... I might die.


My wife says I spend so much time on here that I might end up divorced


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Here's an idea I had from Trapper's ABJ Mag. post: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215609

-Nathanael


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

>>>When you get a large enough group together as we have, we can begin to have an influence on many things.

Would be nice to see discounts and/or the ability for folks to bulk order products to reduce costs. Don't know if its possible or not but would be nice....

A beesource buyers club!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

barry... what happened to marketing some beesource stuff like hats?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

It's still in the works. I've not pushed hard on most of this stuff because I've been waiting to get the overall plan for the site nailed down. Now I can rework it and include items for sale. I'm still pursuing several options to figure out the best first step in getting this off the ground.

- Barry


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Barry,
Another year and a ton of work to improve and keep this site going I'm certain. I'm sending along my support and thanks for putting up with us and giving us a place to learn. 
Can't beleive Tailgater made it through the holidays, you're making progress, there may be hope for us yet!
Joel


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Barry


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know if I am one of the first 20.
But I have been thinking about making a donation and wanting to get some BT so this is great.
Sundance - Thank you for your generosity 

Barry- 
Thanks for a great site.
I am completing my first year and I have learned a lot from this site. I can't imagine how many hours I have spent on this site over the past year. I am thinking well into the hundreds. Once again thank you.
Ski


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I just want to say "Thank You" to those who have made donations to the site. I receive checks in the mail from members and rarely do they identify themselves (user name). Since I can't personally reply to everyone, please know that your financial support keeps this site moving forward.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm new here and new to beekeeping, and I read this forum daily to get good info. I sent a donation via paypal.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Barry, you are very welcome. Personally I would not have many places to go to get my questions answered and be able to learn from the pros. This is a fantastic place.

thanks,
Corinne


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok Thank You Tony


----------

